# Acer Aspire 7520 geht an und aus!?



## orca113 (22. April 2010)

Hallo,ich habe das Notebook eines Kollegen hier.Er hat zu mir gesagt das er es nicht mehr an bekommt.Habe es mit heim genommen und als erstes mal den Akku geladen (er sagte ist vermutlich eh leer..) dann habe ich den einsachalt Knopf gedrückt und es tut sich immer noch nix. Dann habe ich den Akku mal rausgenommen und wieder eingesetzt. Jetzt geht das Notebook für ca. 5-7 Sekunden an,wieder aus,und wieder an 5.7 Sek,dann wieder aus,wieder an für 5-7 Sekunden.... und immer weiter. Kann es sein das das irgendwein überhitzungsschutz ist oder sonstwas was man selbst beheben könnte? Garantie ist eh futsch.


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2010)

Kann alles mögliche sein - ich würd es mal aufmachen und reinigen und dann weitersehen.


----------



## 1821984 (22. April 2010)

Was macht es denn, wenn du ohne Akku und nur über Netzteil betreiben willst?


----------



## orca113 (22. April 2010)

Das gleiche,habe jetzt mal akku raus und nur NT dran. Dasgleiche ,Festplatte läuft kurz an und dann "pitsch!" aus und wieder los....


----------



## atti11 (22. April 2010)

Moin,


ich habe genau das gleiche gebaut!
(Gleicher felher, gleiches Model)
Mainbaord ist defekt


----------

